# Guardsman. Marbo and Col. 'Ironhand' Straken - Cadian Conversion



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello! Excuse the paint-job and bad photo but I wanted these units in my Cadian regiment but with their original models being Catachan it presented me with the opportunity to root around my bits box and see what I could come up with, below is what I got.



















The backpack is the medical one from the Command Squad sprues along with the arm, at the moment he's holding a grenade but I really want to change that to a demo charge.

His pistols just a bolt pistol with a suppressor and a sight, couldn't really think of anything else to do with it with what I had. Along his back he has some Binos and a knife. Across his chest is some ammo pouches.



















Straken is just the normal Command Squad officer setup, the shotgun is from the Elsyian veterans set from Forgeworld with the stock cut off, the arm is the same as Marbos but I did some cutting and re-adjusting of the arm so he was giving the 'charrrge' impression.










And this one is just randomly thrown in, my first attempt at a Space Wolf blood claw, haven't decided on the base yet!

Any feedback would be great!


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice paint job. very clean.

The only advice i could offer would be that imperial guard armies look amazing dipped. look into it if your interested. quick, easy and the results look great with all the greens, greys, browns and tans.

still, good looking +rep!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow thanks alot! I'm going to have a read into this dipping, I like the sound of it 

Thanks again!


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Not too shabby mate!


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

Bayonet said:


> Wow thanks alot! I'm going to have a read into this dipping, I like the sound of it
> 
> Thanks again!


Yeah. Very simple. paint a simple scheme onto a model. very basic, no shading, highlightling, etc. base it and paint that aswell, again very basic.

then you can either use a dip from Army Painter or go to you friendly local walmart (FLW) :grin: and get a can of walnut (or whatever colour you like better) polyurithane wood finish. in a yellow can still i think.

with that dip the whole model in using hemostats or something, couple of quick flicks of the model to smoothly get rid of the excess, let sit to dry and come back and see the magic in a few hours.

for more indepth look, Army Painter has a couple of good tutorials, some excellent sample pictures and plus whatever else you can find online on youtube or whatever.


----------

